# linking paypal account



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i encountered something new to me while browsing and bidding on ebay. a seller automatically refused a bid on an item because my paypal account was not linked to my ebay account. i went back my ebay homepage and found that your paypal account can be linked to your ebay account. this is new to me. can someone explain the pros and cons of linking these accounts?


----------



## Shae (Mar 19, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, eBay will be requiring this link in the future, so it won't much matter if there are pros and cons. 

PayPal is owned by ebay.


----------

